
In the era of GPS, Naval Academy revives celestial navigation - pavornyoh
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-celestial-navigation-20151025-story.html
======
mondoshawan
Pleasure sailors have known this for years, actually. Our equipment rarely
functions 100% all of the time. Better to know backup methods.

